# Anatolian/Pyrenees puppies (for sale)



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone says it's better to have homes lined up for unborn puppies so here I go, lol.

Annie, our Anatolian, is bred to Silas, our 1/4 pyrenees 3/4 anatolian male. Annie is registered as Kus Sarkisi Athena, but Silas is not papered at all.

Parents are super sweet to anyone I introduce them to. Anyone else is an intruder. These dogs were officially guarding the animals by 7 months. They have successfully scared off any stray dogs and are very protective. Silas is the best dog I have ever met and has an amazing temperament. 

Puppies will be raised on the job, meaning around chickens, cats, goats, and various other animals.

All puppies will be 250.00. Will be available in Oregon. Annie is due on April 15th. If you are interested and want updates, please post here or PM me your email/phone number.  Thanks!


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish you were closer to Tennessee!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

alice we are full up now, but your dogs (pups ) are so tempting....


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no, I'm sure you just absolutely need another dog!


----------



## bhawkwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Crud, we're not in the market for another dog till next spring. Message me if you're going to have another litter? (sigh)


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, we have two males left! Their temporary names are Mike and Si (jr.). Very fat boys, I think they are going to be massive dogs. I can't tell if they are rough or smooth coated yet. Will be ready in July if anyone is interested.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone interested needs to go to the &#8220;working and companion animals&#8221; forum and read Gracie&#8217;s post, last page, so you can see picture candy.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Any chance you'll be coming through Montana on your way to Oregon?


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

I absolutely cannot commit just yet, but we're moving from NW Oregon to NW Montana around the same time the pups will be ready to go. So I'll watch this thread in case any are still available...and be among the first to welcome you to this gorgeous state! 

Are the parents tested for elbow/hip dysplasia? 

Michelle


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

I really don't think you will have an issue offloading those pups here in oregon, I have found only a few breeders and most of the pups show do not look like a representation of their breed. if your charging a fair price (which you are) they will probably sell like hot cakes. I Inquired about an anatolian not long ago, but something was off, they sent me pics of the parents, the akbash mother looked great, the "anatolian" father, looked like an old decrepit German shepherd. I will be the second person to welcome you to Oregon.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Grace,
Where in Orgeon are you moving to? We are getting close to time to pick our pup up and trying yo plan ahead of time.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Kris, you still have several weeks before you pick her up.  We are moving to the Eugene area. We have decided to keep them longer because it's better for them and you'll have a better dog that way.


----------

